
The Encyclopedia of Human-Computer Interaction, 2nd Edition - ArtWomb
https://www.interaction-design.org/literature/book/the-encyclopedia-of-human-computer-interaction-2nd-ed
======
mjw1007
Interesting that 3D interfaces deserve a chapter but command-line interfaces
don't.

~~~
Nzen
Presumably, it's easier to find academic authors that specialize in 3D rather
than cli. Perhaps if James Hague [1] taught instead of made games. Or Beth
Coleman [2] didn't hear about the call for papers.

[1] [https://prog21.dadgum.com/210.html](https://prog21.dadgum.com/210.html)

[2] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/comparative-media-studies-
writin...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/comparative-media-studies-
writing/21w-765j-interactive-and-non-linear-narrative-theory-and-practice-
spring-2006/)

------
LarryL
Neat, but for a book about HCI, they sure don't put their knowledge in use for
their site! The irony.

Without Javascript enabled, you cannot scroll down with the mouse nor the
scroll arrows, there is some strange behaviour: you must first click inside
the page before the mouse scrolling wheel works & the keys never worked.

Why? IMO, a HCI site (especially such a simple page of links to articles)
should degrade gracefully.

That being said, those articles are interesting.

~~~
aasasd
Keyboard scrolling problems are almost the norm these days, as sites
apparently implement fixed headers and footers by embedding the scrollable
area, and the focus is somewhere else on the start. I guess pretty much no one
tests keyboard scrolling, and the wheel is the king.

Problems with the wheel are rarer: afaik OSX normally scrolls whatever area
your point at, and the focus is irrelevant, which is nice. Not sure about
Windows and Linux/Unix GUIs, though—iirc Windows does take the focus into
account, and you can scroll while the cursor is elsewhere.

I gotta say, generally the idea of indirect ‘keyboard focus’ affecting
scrolling is kinda annoying when the screen area is right there asking to be
used directly, and the mouse cursor at least simulates this 2d interaction.
But then again, I'm still waiting for some manufacturer to have the idea of a
touchpad in the middle of the keyboard where my hands already are (no hope for
the arrow keys, though).

~~~
a3n
> iirc Windows does take the focus into account, and you can scroll while the
> cursor is elsewhere.

Which is damn annoying, since it ignores what a mouse pointer does 1st before
anything else: it points at what you're interested in, and when results aren't
what you wanted, you move the mouse (if that's what you're using).

